# 5 May 12:  Lewd act reported at Shilo, soldier arrested.



## Fatalize (5 May 2012)

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/lewd-act-gets-soldier-arrested-150275125.html


----------



## aesop081 (5 May 2012)

Here, if one (like me) doesnt want to have to open a new link:



> CFB Shilo military police have arrested a soldier after responding to a complaint of a "lewd act" on base, the latest in a line of similar complaints since the start of the year.
> Base public affairs officer Lori Truscott said a man was arrested after MPs were called to the base recreation centre on Wednesday afternoon.
> "There was a complaint of a lewd act at General Strange Hall and MPs responded and arrested him on site," Truscott said.
> The Shilo-based soldier hasn't been named because no charges have been laid at this point. He was released Friday afternoon but Truscott said he's under "close military supervision."
> ...


----------



## fraserdw (5 May 2012)

Sounds like it's time to bring SHARP training back, little boys are having a hard time understanding the difference between right and wrong again.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Sounds like it's time to bring SHARP training back, little boys are having a hard time understanding the difference between right and wrong again.



Because taking the SHARP course will teach someone that masturbating in a public place is wrong- other wise they wouldn't know any better?


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Because taking the SHARP course will teach someone that masturbating in a public place is wrong- other wise they wouldn't know any better?



 :rofl:


dileas

tess


----------



## fraserdw (5 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Because taking the SHARP course will teach someone that masturbating in a public place is wrong- other wise they wouldn't know any better?



I am always surprised how little today's young adults know about proper conduct; from simple crap to complicated crap.  Yes, believe it or not there many people out there who, thanks to modern parenting, would need to have someone explain this to them.  After both my daughters joined the CF, the stories they came back with amazed me how socially stupid the modern young adult is.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> I am always surprised how little today's young adults know about proper conduct; from simple crap to complicated crap.  Yes, believe it or not there many people out there who, thanks to modern parenting, would need to have someone explain this to them.  After both my daughters joined the CF, the stories they came back with amazed me how socially stupid the modern young adult is.



So what you are saying is that lewd conduct, such as masturbating in public, is a modern phenomena which can be cured if people are SHARP trained?

I shall retire to Bedlham....

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Sounds like it's time to bring SHARP training back, little boys are having a hard time understanding the difference between right and wrong again.



Unless you're on the cutting edge of the investigation, you really don't know what happened or who may, or may not, be guilty.

Best to just keep your gob shut and let the whole thing run it's proper course.

That also goes for anyone else that thinks they should prejudge someone, or their supposed actions.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## OldSolduer (6 May 2012)

:ditto: :ditto: :goodpost:


----------



## fraserdw (6 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Unless you're on the cutting edge of the investigation, you really don't know what happened or who may, or may not, be guilty.
> 
> Best to just keep your gob shut and let the whole thing run it's proper course.
> 
> ...



Actually, I used a generality to avoid prejudgement.  A generality in the legal sense is a vague statement used to avoid incrimination or accusation.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Actually, I used a generality to avoid prejudgement.  A generality in the legal sense is a vague statement used to avoid incrimination or accusation.



You should have just left it alone. You're only digging yourself in deeper.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Actually, I used a generality to avoid prejudgement.



Sure failed at that.


----------



## NSDreamer (6 May 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Sure failed at that.



  :-\ when I read his post, just seemed like he was talking about youth in general, not calling the person in the story guilty.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2012)

1)  A reminder:  The Charter of Rights and Freedoms, and Canada's constitution, guarantees the right to be presumed innocent until proven guilty.

2)  If you think you have new information to move the story forward, keeping the above caveat in mind, contact a mod and we'll consider posting it.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Actually, I used a generality to avoid prejudgement.  A generality in the legal sense is a vague statement used to avoid incrimination or accusation.



You mean you wrote your statement just borderline enough to give you wiggle room if it was challenged.

Besides. if it was a blanket statement (generality) on today's youth, you did those youth a great disservice, lumping them all together with a person of interest in an ongoing investigation and a diservice to that person in particular.

Key phrases -  person of interest = not convicted. Ongoing investigation = don't comment on it until the Crown renders a verdict.

So before you presume to lecture us on legal statements, perhaps you better just learn to write one that conveys exactly what you mean.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2012)

> A Canadian Forces Base Shilo soldier has been sentenced to 12 days in military jail for disgraceful conduct after an incident in a women's changing room at the base recreation centre.
> 
> One of the victims said the soldier masturbated while watching two women in the changing room. They spotted him after they changed clothes, and it's possible he saw them naked.
> 
> ...


_Winnipeg Free Press_, 22 Aug 12


----------

